# trout



## Travis D. (Jul 14, 2006)

4 men left out tx city @ 5:45am & returned @ 3:30pm with 28 trout. Most were cought @ Brid Island. They ranged from 16 inch to 24 inch up to @ 4lbs.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

artys or bait


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Dude, with hauls like that you've gotta invest in a digital camera and quit using your phone. Nice catch though!


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

glad yall caughtum.tls jay


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Great job!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

nice mess of fish... Congrats


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

lotsa trout nice catch


----------



## buckduster (Jul 26, 2005)

that would've been been nice pics to look at if you would have left out the mullet holding the big fish...lol


----------



## goatruckman (Apr 16, 2006)

hey that aint rick doroughs boat is it?


----------



## buckduster (Jul 26, 2005)

that's his boat and him in the pics


----------



## goatruckman (Apr 16, 2006)

oh ok i thought the guy looked familair....... the pic was hard to see though. now the boat on the other hand i definatly reconized. i fished the IUEC tourny with him last year. i was the union hand on board


----------



## Travis D. (Jul 14, 2006)

croker & plastics,sorry it took so long to reply.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice fish.


----------



## johnyb777 (May 3, 2005)

Nice mess of fish!!! Need your opinion... I have the same problem with my livewell... for trout it is more of a dead-well. How long can I leave trout in there safely in aerated water (but dead) before I need to worry about spoilage? I haven't ever worried with it much because we typically are in to dock in a couple hours... but I caught a bunch of fish at around 6AM a few weeks ago and planned on being out all day... decided to go back a little earlier when they started turning up belly up.
Anthony


----------



## LoneStarFree (Nov 24, 2005)

If you're not tourney fishing, put em on ice.


----------



## Blu (Dec 3, 2004)

LoneStarFree said:


> If you're not tourney fishing, put em on ice.


good advice.

Blu


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Was that around shell or a sand bottom about what depth? Great catch!!!!


----------



## Slimp (May 8, 2006)

Hey, who is the guy holding the fish. Did you find him at the dock cleaning fish? Just kidding. Nice fish Rick!!!!!


----------



## DawnPatrol (May 2, 2006)

Were they biting steady throughout the day?


----------



## Travis D. (Jul 14, 2006)

the water in my box is melted ice. dead fish need to be on immeditly! granddad always said if gills are light pink or white the fish has already spoilied. DON'T EAT IT!!!! if you don't have ice de-gill & gut the fish this will buy you some time before they spoil [maybe an hour or two] . hope this helps.


----------



## Travis D. (Jul 14, 2006)

Fish Aholic said:


> Was that around shell or a sand bottom about what depth? Great catch!!!!


hard sand 6 to 7ft


----------



## Travis D. (Jul 14, 2006)

DawnPatrol said:


> Were they biting steady throughout the day?


yes


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Travis It`s A Good Thing You Were In The Boat With Rick Because I Know For A Fact He Cant Catch A Fish........well Mabe A Hard Head Or Two..lol

Big Rob


----------

